# ms access default value check box



## timdub (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

I have a MS Access form based on a table. In the table, there are yes/no fields (check boxes). There is no default value set. When I created a form based on the table, I made an option group for the yes/no fields. Again, I did not set a default value. When I start a new record, the check boxes are empty, but as soon as I enter any info into the record, the check boxes default to No (even if they are not checked either way in the table). How can I keep them empty until I make a choice?

Thanks.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I can't duplicate this problems - can you upload your database so we can look at it?
(If it is large, go to Tools, compact and Repair and then zip it prior to uploading).
Welcome!


----------



## timdub (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is the database attached. Note the yes/no fields for "Pass Client Test". Thanks for your help.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes/No items have to be in an option box for you to get one or the other - see the attached form set up that way. :up:


----------



## timdub (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks, but I'm still seeing the same problem. I did have mine in an option box, but with no default value set. However, when entering a new record, it automatically went to "No" on the form. Try it and see.

I noticed on yours, you set the default value to -1 (yes). Is there a way to do it so that it doesn't have a default value AND it doesn't check on anything until you want it? In my database, I don't want a yes or no until it is physically checked on. Otherwise it should stay blank.

Either way, I noticed it doesn't update in the table itself. The form will automatically check on No, but the table check box stays blank -- ??


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

If you don't have default values of -1 and 0 for the two options you will not see a result - on the form - when you click on the box (it will, however, make a change in the table). You get the same result if you try to not have a control source for the option box but just for the checkboxes - no visible change on the form, but a change in the table. As for not updating, the changes you make are not visible while the form is still open (even if it is another window) - you have to close the form to see the updates in the table.


----------

